# Composition: A New Approach - Composer's Handbook - Exercisies in Orchestration and Development



## synergy543

Unofficial Notice of release

Norman Ludwin sent me a copy of his new book titled "Composition: A New Approach - Composer's Handbook - Exercisies in Orchestration and Development" that is packed full of examples and ideas to kickstart the compositional process. As he states in the beginning "The best way to become a better musician is to practice with specific goals in mind." And book follows this concept with 265 pages of numerous examples and exercises for composition and orchestration students. The book focuses more on actual pragmatic ideas and examples than verbose words. What I find the most useful and interesting are the annotations and commentaries included with each example. This is very much the same principle as if you were going through these with a private teacher who is pointing out key elements of the examples for you to study and consider in your own compositions. Both inspiring and thought-provoking. If you're serious about your musical studies, you'll find lots of inspiring content in this book.

You can find out more information about this book here:
https://www.musicnewapproach.com/composers-handbook

EDIT - link fixed


----------



## Lassi Tani

synergy543 said:


> Unofficial Notice of release
> 
> Norman Ludwin sent me a copy of his new book titled "Composition: A New Approach - Composer's Handbook - Exercisies in Orchestration and Development" that is packed full of examples and ideas to kickstart the compositional process. As he states in the beginning "The best way to become a better musician is to practice with specific goals in mind." And book follows this concept with 265 pages of numerous examples and exercises for composition and orchestration students. The book focuses more on actual pragmatic ideas and examples than verbose words. What I find the most useful and interesting are the annotations and commentaries included with each example. This is very much the same principle as if you were going through these with a private teacher who is pointing out key elements of the examples for you to study and consider in your own compositions. Both inspiring and thought-provoking. If you're serious about your musical studies, you'll find lots of inspiring content in this book.
> 
> You can find out more information about this book here:
> https://www.musicnewapproach.com/



I think the link at the main page leads to a wrong book: https://www.musicnewapproach.com/fifteenlessoncourse, when it should be https://www.musicnewapproach.com/copy-of-developing-variation.


----------



## Norman

Hi folks, thank you Gregory for that support!
Here is the direct link to the book:

https://sellfy.com/p/KsRk/


----------



## ism

Looks very interesting - any likelihood of intro pricing?


----------



## Lassi Tani

Norman said:


> Hi folks, thank you Gregory for that support!
> Here is the direct link to the book:
> 
> https://www.musicnewapproach.com/composers-handbook



Thanks!  Ordered!


----------



## Norman

ism said:


> Looks very interesting - any likelihood of intro pricing?


Yes, there is a storewide sale for Ebooks. Use the code 4321 for 20% discount!:

https://sellfy.com/p/KsRk/


----------



## ism

Wonderful - purchased! Particularly excited about this one.


----------



## Norman

ism said:


> Wonderful - purchased! Particularly excited about this one.


Thanks!


----------



## Norman

sekkosiki said:


> Thanks!  Ordered!


Thanks!


----------



## JF

Ordered too! Norman, do you have any books that deal with form? Or any you recommend?


----------



## ptram

Dear Norman, may I ask you what happens of the musical examples and example scores, if one buys your books in ebook format? A CD will obviously not be included. Are audio files and scores available as download materials?

Paolo


----------



## brek

ptram said:


> Dear Norman, may I ask you what happens of the musical examples and example scores, if one buys your books in ebook format? A CD will obviously not be included. Are audio files and scores available as download materials?
> 
> Paolo



Curious about this as well. Also wondering what format the ebooks come in.

Had some issues with making a purchase on my work computer. I'll see if I can get it to work at home.


----------



## wst3

And a couple more questions when you get the chance:
- the promo code is not working for me, I get a message that it has "already ended"
- does the promo code, when it works, apply to both ebooks and hard copy?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## JF

ptram said:


> Dear Norman, may I ask you what happens of the musical examples and example scores, if one buys your books in ebook format? A CD will obviously not be included. Are audio files and scores available as download materials?
> 
> Paolo


Ebook comes with pdf and audio files.


----------



## ptram

Ah, thank you, excellent!


----------



## ptram

Please, let me ask something else to the author or to people who know these books: the scores included in the Anthology books are the same already included with the 15 Lesson Course, or are they additional/different materials?

I believe Anthology #3 (Movies) includes new materials not included elsewhere. I'm uncertain about Anthology #2. But I think Anthology #1 contains exactly the same scores as in the 15 Lesson Course. Am I wrong?

Paolo


----------



## micrologus

What's the right price? The text says "265 pages including 100 audio examples. Ebook $30.00" but the button indicates "Buy Now 35$".


----------



## Norman

micrologus said:


> What's the right price? The text says "265 pages including 100 audio examples. Ebook $30.00" but the button indicates "Buy Now 35$".


Yes, the right price is $35.00, which now fixed on the website. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Norman

wst3 said:


> And a couple more questions when you get the chance:
> - the promo code is not working for me, I get a message that it has "already ended"
> - does the promo code, when it works, apply to both ebooks and hard copy?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Hi, I checked check and the promo code of 4321 should work until 12/31/17. The code only applies to the Ebook version, and you have to use this Sellfy link to purchase it: https://sellfy.com/p/KsRk/

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Norman

JF said:


> Ordered too! Norman, do you have any books that deal with form? Or any you recommend?


Thanks! No book dedicated to form, only tangentially. Good idea though...


----------



## Norman

ptram said:


> Dear Norman, may I ask you what happens of the musical examples and example scores, if one buys your books in ebook format? A CD will obviously not be included. Are audio files and scores available as download materials?
> 
> Paolo


Yes, the audio files are available as downloads through a Dropbox link for the hard copy and are included in the Zip file for the Ebook.


----------



## Norman

BTW, I'm working on improving the audio quality of the examples and converting them to NotePerformer audio.
I'll post a link here to the new audio when I finish.


----------



## jamwerks

Looks interesting! Any way we could see a few pages to get an idea?


----------



## wst3

Norman said:


> Hi, I checked check and the promo code of 4321 should work until 12/31/17. The code only applies to the Ebook version, and you have to use this Sellfy link to purchase it: https://sellfy.com/p/KsRk/
> 
> Sorry about the confusion.



That did the trick - no apology required!

And thanks for these books, they have been quite helpful.


----------



## ptram

Norman said:


> Yes, the audio files are available as downloads through a Dropbox link for the hard copy and are included in the Zip file for the Ebook.



Thank you very much for your answer, Norman. May I ask you something about the scores in the Anthologies? Am I correct in thinking that the materials of Anthology #1 is the same already included in the 15 Lesson Course? And that the materials in Anthologies #2 (Contemporary) and #3 (Film Music) are not included elsewhere else?

Paolo


----------



## micrologus

Purchased. It is very interesting. 
In the Audio Files Folder tracks 10 and 81 are missing?


----------



## Pier

I got it too. This should keep me occupied for a long time.


----------



## Kareemo

I really like these books! The website and artwork could need some improvement though.


----------



## ptram

I purchased the 15 Lesson Course, Anthology #2 (Contemporary) and #3 (Film Music). An incredible amount of material and detailed analysis. A lot of distilled knowledge.


----------



## jamwerks

So no sample of any kind available?


----------



## Norman

ptram said:


> Please, let me ask something else to the author or to people who know these books: the scores included in the Anthology books are the same already included with the 15 Lesson Course, or are they additional/different materials?
> 
> I believe Anthology #3 (Movies) includes new materials not included elsewhere. I'm uncertain about Anthology #2. But I think Anthology #1 contains exactly the same scores as in the 15 Lesson Course. Am I wrong?
> 
> Paolo


Hi Paolo, the Anthology Volume 1 are the same scores as in the 15 Lesson Course just in a print version. Anthology II is a different collection 20th and 21st century music, and Anthology III are film scores.


----------



## Norman

ptram said:


> Thank you very much for your answer, Norman. May I ask you something about the scores in the Anthologies? Am I correct in thinking that the materials of Anthology #1 is the same already included in the 15 Lesson Course? And that the materials in Anthologies #2 (Contemporary) and #3 (Film Music) are not included elsewhere else?
> 
> Paolo


Yes, you are correct: Anthology I are the same scores as in the 15 lesson course, but Anthology II and III are unique and not included elsewhere.


----------



## Norman

micrologus said:


> Purchased. It is very interesting.
> In the Audio Files Folder tracks 10 and 81 are missing?


Yes, I'm aware of that and will be uploading those very soon.


----------



## Norman

jamwerks said:


> Looks interesting! Any way we could see a few pages to get an idea?


Here is a link to see a few pages: 
https://www.musicnewapproach.com/composers-handbook


----------



## Norman

Hi all,

Here are tracks 10 and 81 and few updated audio files:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lmwlcwwbgwwez8u/AACAd6c4obo0c22iXu8m3q59a?dl=0

Thanks for your support!
Norman


----------



## ptram

Norman, it is a shame that some of us didn't meet your precious books earlier. Thank you very much for your hard work, and for making these lessons available to the wide public.

Paolo


----------



## Norman

ptram said:


> Norman, it is a shame that some of us didn't meet your precious books earlier. Thank you very much for your hard work, and for making these lessons available to the wide public.
> 
> Paolo


Thank you very much for your kind words and support! I love teaching and sharing knowledge and very glad you are getting so much from the material. The study of music is a life long pursuit, with always more to learn.


----------



## Norman

jamwerks said:


> So no sample of any kind available?


Here is a link to see a few pages: 
https://www.musicnewapproach.com/composers-handbook


----------



## wst3

This is my third purchase from Mr. Ludwin, I suspect I will end up purchasing nearly all his courses over time.

My first purchase was the film music anthology (volume 3), not only did I learn some cool stuff, but it was a lot of fun working through the examples. His comments are generally very clear and instructive.

Next I picked up "Developing Variations" because it is part of the process I enjoy, but I always feel like I could do more. I'm still working through it, but again it is clear and instructive, although this time around I do kind of wish he was maybe just a little less concise, but that could just be me and where I am in the process.

So I picked up the handbook on the intro offer because I have developed a sense of trust. I briefly paged through it, and there is a lot of material here. Same delivery, which is good I think, and I am considering putting Variations on hold and digging in. We'll see. My first impression of this book is that it might have been a good choice for a first book from him. I think it develops some foundations for the way he teaches that might have sped things up for me.

His overall approach is new to me (there may be other teachers who do the same thing) and it is a nice fit for my situation. For the price it isn't much of a gamble, and I think a lot of people can benefit from his books. I heartily recommend!


----------



## Norman

wst3 said:


> This is my third purchase from Mr. Ludwin, I suspect I will end up purchasing nearly all his courses over time.
> 
> My first purchase was the film music anthology (volume 3), not only did I learn some cool stuff, but it was a lot of fun working through the examples. His comments are generally very clear and instructive.
> 
> Next I picked up "Developing Variations" because it is part of the process I enjoy, but I always feel like I could do more. I'm still working through it, but again it is clear and instructive, although this time around I do kind of wish he was maybe just a little less concise, but that could just be me and where I am in the process.
> 
> So I picked up the handbook on the intro offer because I have developed a sense of trust. I briefly paged through it, and there is a lot of material here. Same delivery, which is good I think, and I am considering putting Variations on hold and digging in. We'll see. My first impression of this book is that it might have been a good choice for a first book from him. I think it develops some foundations for the way he teaches that might have sped things up for me.
> 
> His overall approach is new to me (there may be other teachers who do the same thing) and it is a nice fit for my situation. For the price it isn't much of a gamble, and I think a lot of people can benefit from his books. I heartily recommend!



Thank you Bill! I'm always struggling to find the right balance between details and more generalizations, so your comments are useful. There are not many books dedicated to the practical craft of composition (and development in particular), so I packed a lot of information in this new book. It is my hope that composers can use it as a tool and resource to help themselves progress and become more accomplished.


----------



## wst3

I would imagine finding that balance to be a very tricky bit. For the most part I think you provide sufficient detail, but the student does need to put in some effort to get the most from it - which seems fair. The new book looks really good on first pass. I'm struggling with whether or not to finish the Developing Variations course or put it on hold to start the handbook. These are good choices with which to be faced.

I suspect you still haven't written the complete beginners' guide (haven't purchased all your books yet), but it seems to me that anyone with a good understanding of the fundamentals (scales, modes, chord construction, at least a familiarity with counterpoint and harmony) should be able to use your courses to progress to the next level or even levels. Once I complete the Variations class and handbook I am looking forward to re-visiting the anthology, I expect I'll get a lot more out of it next time, and I got a lot the first time around!


----------



## Norman

wst3 said:


> I would imagine finding that balance to be a very tricky bit. For the most part I think you provide sufficient detail, but the student does need to put in some effort to get the most from it - which seems fair. The new book looks really good on first pass. I'm struggling with whether or not to finish the Developing Variations course or put it on hold to start the handbook. These are good choices with which to be faced.
> 
> I suspect you still haven't written the complete beginners' guide (haven't purchased all your books yet), but it seems to me that anyone with a good understanding of the fundamentals (scales, modes, chord construction, at least a familiarity with counterpoint and harmony) should be able to use your courses to progress to the next level or even levels. Once I complete the Variations class and handbook I am looking forward to re-visiting the anthology, I expect I'll get a lot more out of it next time, and I got a lot the first time around!



I agree that the student must put in the effort to succeed, this is one of the reasons I wrote the book. This book builds on what the Developing Variation presents and attempts to explain. I needed exercises for students that directly dealt with the issues at hand-orchestration and development. Also of importance to me is encouraging the reader to "Add your Own Music". This third part is taking what my examples illustrate and writing your own.


----------



## kclements

Just purchased as well. Was just looking for a new book to read, and I have enjoyed Norman's others, so this should be no different. Thanks for writing these Norman - Looking forward to diving in.


----------



## Anthony

Hi Norman,

I'm interested in your books but have a few questions. Judging from the list I created below, it looks like you've written (at least) 3 books on composition and 6 on orchestration.

Q1. Is the "Composer's Handbook" a standalone book, or is it designed to be read with one of the other composition books (e.g. "Composition Techniques")?

Q2. Similar to Q1, is there a recommended sequence a student should follow among the 6 orchestration books? And if I wanted to buy one to start with, which do you suggest? Volume 1? (I should mention that I have Adler, Brant, Forsyth and Rimsky-Korsakov but am looking for something more hands-on and practical.)

Q3. Which one of the 9 individual books (shown below) is not included in the "Complete Eight Book Bundle"?

Q4. What specifically is covered in "The Fifteen Lesson Course" book? It's hard to tell from the title.

Q5. If I were to order the hard copy version of "Complete Eight Book Bundle," would I actually receive eight physical books, or are they bound together in some way?

Cheers...

1 Composition A New Approach: Composer's Handbook.........................$40
2 Composition A New Approach: Composition Techniques.......................$30
3 Composition A New Approach: Developing Variation............................$35
4 Orchestration A New Approach: An Anthology for Study (Vol 1)............$30
5 Orchestration A New Approach: 20th and 21st Century Scores (Vol 2)...$30
6 Orchestration A New Approach: Music for Film (Vol 3).........................$40
7 Orchestration A New Approach: Focus on The Strings..........................$35
8 Orchestration A New Approach: Advanced Orchestration......................$30
9 Orchestration A New Approach: The Fifteen Lesson Course...................$30

Total (books 1-9) ............................................................................$300

10 Orchestration A New Approach: Complete Eight Book Bundle.............$235


----------



## Norman

kclements said:


> Just purchased as well. Was just looking for a new book to read, and I have enjoyed Norman's others, so this should be no different. Thanks for writing these Norman - Looking forward to diving in.



Thank you, and enjoy!


----------



## Norman

Hi Anthony, Thank you for your questions, and I've tried to answer them below. Anything else please let me know.



Anthony said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> I'm interested in your books but have a few questions. Judging from the list I created below, it looks like you've written (at least) 3 books on composition and 6 on orchestration.
> 
> 
> Q1. Is the "Composer's Handbook" a standalone book, or is it designed to be read with one of the other composition books (e.g. "Composition Techniques")?
> 
> *It's a stand alone book, and more connected to the Developing Variations book than any other one.*
> 
> Q2. Similar to Q1, is there a recommended sequence a student should follow among the 6 orchestration books? And if I wanted to buy one to start with, which do you suggest? Volume 1? (I should mention that I have Adler, Brant, Forsyth and Rimsky-Korsakov but am looking for something more hands-on and practical.)
> 
> *I have a study plan here on my website: https://www.musicnewapproach.com/study*
> 
> 
> Q3. Which one of the 9 individual books (shown below) is not included in the "Complete Eight Book Bundle"?
> 
> *The newest - Composer's Handbook.*
> 
> Q4. What specifically is covered in "The Fifteen Lesson Course" book? It's hard to tell from the title.
> 
> *I would go here to my website for a more complete explanation: https://www.musicnewapproach.com/fifteenlessoncourse*
> 
> Q5. If I were to order the hard copy version of "Complete Eight Book Bundle," would I actually receive eight physical books, or are they bound together in some way?
> 
> *You would receive nine separate books.*
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 1 Composition A New Approach: Composer's Handbook.........................$40
> 2 Composition A New Approach: Composition Techniques.......................$30
> 3 Composition A New Approach: Developing Variation............................$35
> 4 Orchestration A New Approach: An Anthology for Study (Vol 1)............$30
> 5 Orchestration A New Approach: 20th and 21st Century Scores (Vol 2)...$30
> 6 Orchestration A New Approach: Music for Film (Vol 3).........................$40
> 7 Orchestration A New Approach: Focus on The Strings..........................$35
> 8 Orchestration A New Approach: Advanced Orchestration......................$30
> 9 Orchestration A New Approach: The Fifteen Lesson Course...................$30
> 
> Total (books 1-9) ............................................................................$300
> 
> 10 Orchestration A New Approach: Complete Eight Book Bundle.............$235


----------



## Norman

Norman said:


> Hi Anthony, Thank you for your questions, and I've tried to answer them below. Anything else please let me know.[/QUOT



Anthony, did you have any further questions?

Yours,

Norman


----------



## dohm

Just purchased the Composer's Handbook. Curious to dig in since I just learned about Dr. Ludwin's books. I need to look at your suggested study plan too.


----------



## Anthony

Norman said:


> Anthony, did you have any further questions?
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Norman


Hi Norman,

No. Based on your feedback I purchased several of your books.

I assumed you would have seen my name and associate it with my questions, but now that I think about it, you probably only look at your transactions weekly or monthly. 

Cheers.


----------



## Norman

Hi Anthony,

Yes, now I see your name. I hope you are enjoying the books.


----------



## Norman

I have redone all the audio examples, so for those customers who bought the Composer's Handbook please check the Dropbox link.


----------



## SomeGuy

re-downloaded from the link provided in my email and once expanded none of the dates for any of the audio examples show a date created in 2018. The link in my email was for sellfy.com and not dropbox. Did I get the wrong link? BTW, do customers get emails when you update purchased products? I purchased some books from you last year as well and curious to know how best to be notified if/when they are updated.


----------



## Norman

SomeGuy said:


> re-downloaded from the link provided in my email and once expanded none of the dates for any of the audio examples show a date created in 2018. The link in my email was for sellfy.com and not dropbox. Did I get the wrong link? BTW, do customers get emails when you update purchased products? I purchased some books from you last year as well and curious to know how best to be notified if/when they are updated.


Yes, I see the problem. Please use this Dropbox link for the newer audio:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x4lrpbcka056shh/AAChhwL7aWV0nyQBQRtCL_q9a?dl=0

Sorry about that confusion. When the other books are updated I will send out emails to customers.


----------

